# cedar creek reservoir hall county



## ugabowhunter (Apr 5, 2007)

anyone know where this is? if it is open or not.


----------



## jody7818 (Apr 6, 2007)

Yes...it's open.  It's on Miller lake rd.  I've fished it several times.  Only problem is that it doesn't have a good boat ramp.  The ramp is basically dirt slope (no gravel).  I'm afraid I'll get stuck if I try to back up my truck down the slope.  So I take my small 12 jon boat and slide it in.


----------



## shadow2 (Apr 6, 2007)

where is miller lake rd at in hall county??? how large is the lake?


----------



## MerkyWaters (Apr 6, 2007)

*Cedar Creek*

What City is that located in? I might be trying to make that a new destination for me to fish!


----------



## joboo (Apr 6, 2007)

I have a 4 wheel drive jeep. We can take turns backing boats in.


----------



## JarheadDad (Apr 6, 2007)

joboo said:


> I have a 4 wheel drive jeep. We can take turns backing boats in.



I've got a 4 wheel drive Durango so between us we could launch a tournament Joe!

At $10 a pop we could pay our entry fees!


----------



## shadow2 (Apr 6, 2007)

And if need be my F250  4x4 can just about thing out that might get stuck....Now back to fishing..has anyone ever fished this place...time to get some intel


----------



## jody7818 (Apr 6, 2007)

It's located northeast of Gainesville.  I've fished there several times from my jon boat.  That's a fairly deep lake (over 70 feet).  It's about 150 acres.  It has bass, bream, catfish, and crappie.  It has lots of trees underneath the lake.  Some are still standing out of the lake.  It looks kinda scary when I approach them with my boat.  Not much parking at all.  If anybody's willing to chance their 4x4 with their boat and don't mind me fishing with ya, let me know.  I'll meet you out there sometime.  I live fairly close.


----------



## JarheadDad (Apr 6, 2007)

jody7818 said:


> It's located northeast of Gainesville.  I've fished there several times from my jon boat.  That's a fairly deep lake (over 70 feet).  It's about 150 acres.  It has bass, bream, catfish, and crappie.  It has lots of trees underneath the lake.  Some are still standing out of the lake.  It looks kinda scary when I approach them with my boat.  Not much parking at all.  If anybody's willing to chance their 4x4 with their boat and don't mind me fishing with ya, let me know.  I'll meet you out there sometime.  I live fairly close.



Well that one took awhile to locate! I finally got a good look at her on the satellite. I was going to say she looked pretty small but sometimes those are the best kind. I'll try to ride up there one day next week and see what the sitrep is. It may be too much for this heavy 16' Alumacraft I've got but I have put that booger in some tough places. How long has she been stocked?

If it looks like I can make a launch there I'd be proud to fish with you. Just bring lots of snacks!   

Is that a quarry lake at the end of Ramsey Rd, Jody? I always wonder about that lake when I drive by it on 985. I've seen boats on it but I figure it's probably private.


----------



## jody7818 (Apr 7, 2007)

I don't know what kind of lake it is.  I've seen boats out there as well.  I think a business owns the lake.  

On cedar creek, I don't know how long it's been stocked.  I met a fellow who caught a 7.5 lb bass from there.  So I guess it's been there long enough to make nice fish.  

I've heard a reservoir is going to be built on the northern end of hall county in the next few years.  Something like 500 acres.  It's going to be in the Glade Farms area.  I guess with the population growth in hall county, more drinking water is needed.  

Thanks for the invite Jarhead.  Let me know what kind of snacks you want when you go, and I'll gladly bring them.


----------



## Cameron197 (Apr 7, 2007)

Might have to make a stop there with the series next season if it fishes good.


----------



## joboo (Apr 7, 2007)

All,
I went there today but could not find the ramp. Lake looks good though.


----------



## jody7818 (Apr 7, 2007)

The "ramp" is basically a narrow dirt path leading into the lake.  If you're facing the lake, there's a ramp on both sides of the dam/rock pile.  The best ramp seems to be on the left side.  It would be nice if it was at least graveled.


----------



## joboo (Apr 8, 2007)

Is it off of Miller Lake rd???


----------



## jody7818 (Apr 8, 2007)

Yeah.  The only public area for parking and putting your boat in the lake is off of Miller Lake Rd.


----------



## ugabowhunter (Mar 14, 2008)

ttt for merkywaters.

robby


----------



## joboo (Mar 16, 2008)

Hey are you back up this way Robby?

I never actually found where that "ramp" was. Someone take a crayon and draw me a map.


----------



## russ010 (Oct 22, 2009)

Is the area where I circled where the ramp is? I can't see any ramps or dirt roads leading to a ramp off of miller lake rd


----------



## russ010 (Oct 22, 2009)

is this right? I'm not sure if I'm supposed to turn left or right onto timber ridge rd...


----------



## Broncoxlt (Oct 22, 2009)

Here yall go


----------



## goob (Oct 22, 2009)

jody7818 said:


> I don't know what kind of lake it is.  I've seen boats out there as well.  I think a business owns the lake.
> 
> On cedar creek, I don't know how long it's been stocked.  I met a fellow who caught a 7.5 lb bass from there.  So I guess it's been there long enough to make nice fish.
> 
> ...



Glade Farm lake got put on hold about 2 years ago.... As far as the lake/pond at Ramsey Road, there is bass in there that will pull a jon boat around, trust me.


----------



## russ010 (Oct 22, 2009)

cool thanks. see ya sat


----------



## Broncoxlt (Oct 22, 2009)

jody7818 said:


> The "ramp" is basically a narrow dirt path leading into the lake.  If you're facing the lake, there's a ramp on both sides of the dam/rock pile.  The best ramp seems to be on the left side.  It would be nice if it was at least graveled.




The ramp is concrete now


----------



## deerhunter09 (Oct 22, 2009)

Are there certain hours it is open? Does it cost anything to fish?


----------



## russ010 (Oct 22, 2009)

cost is free.. and I think hours are sunup to sundown


----------



## butter bass (Oct 22, 2009)

I work for Hall County. We put a pretty nice ramp in there about a year ago. There was an existing pond there before the reservior was built so the bigger fish probably came from it. It is electric motor only. I know some guys who have caught some nice fish out of it!


----------



## Snakeman01 (Aug 23, 2021)

I know this is a old thread but I’ve been fishing the reservoir for several years now and I was wondering if anyone knew where I can find a contour map of the lake?


----------

